# Brown Spots Laser Removal?



## pj03079 (Sep 9, 2006)

Has anyone here had something removed from their face by laser? I have sun damage and even with a medium TCA Peel the spots lightened but came back. I am thinking of trying laser removal and I'm scared it will hurt like hell, but that is what is will take.

Thanks in advance for any reply.


----------



## susanks1 (Sep 9, 2006)

I had some brown spots on my face zapped by a laser. It doesn't really hurt that much. Only a little stingy for a second. My brown spots scabbed up and was like that for a week. Then when the scabs fell off, I had clear skin underneath. I plan on doing this again.


----------



## luxotika (Sep 9, 2006)

I am trying to get my dad to get the brown spots on his face removed this way, but he told me that "men don't do those sorts of things", so then he wears foundation to cover them up that my aunt gave to him. Go figure!


----------



## pj03079 (Sep 9, 2006)

Gee, that is great news. My face is a mess with brown spots. I wish they could put me to sleep and laser me all at once. BTW, how much did it cost and how many sessions did it take?

Thanks


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 10, 2006)

it makes me nervous i want to try it one day. but because i have naturally tanned skin, im afraid that it might make some worse discolorations (ive seen this happen to people who have used laser hair removal systems and they get really bad blotches that never go away).


----------



## pj03079 (Sep 10, 2006)

I do know that Dermatologists try to remove brown spots slowly because they don't want to have you left with white spots. I once got Hydroqudine (sp?) and I had to apply it everyday. It left my face red all the time, it didn't lighten my brown spots and I felt for the price of a visit to a Derm that I wanted something stronger. I never went back because I had limited funds. I am going to look into it again soon.


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 11, 2006)

Yea, I have been doing this treatment for the last six months. My derm told me two times would take care of it..and I told him no way, these are too deep. I did not have major sun damage, just the brown spots.

As far as pain/discomfort goes, the derm controls the voltage/power of the light/laser impulse. When things were not moving along as I wanted to I asked him to *up the voltage* and man, it really hurt!!!!




. I know him personally, and he is such a freak (in every way..a nice freak, though!) that he's all "I'm going to play the rabbit myself and try it out!! So he puts the laser on his arm and gives himself a shot..he's all "You're being such a baby!" about 10 minutes later we were just talking and he says.."Damn, this really burns!" I said, yeah, see, welcome to my world!!!"

So, it all depends on the voltage/power used. You can ask your derm. to give you a low dose at first.

The costs vary. In Switzerland, well, here I pay 100.00 CHF (about 72.00 Us dollars, I'm guessing) each treatment. Insurance does not cover this, so this is out-of-pocket cost that I must pay cash for. When my treatments began, as I said before, I was told I would not need more than about 3 or 4. I have had six (6) and my spots are getting a little better.

But I believe this is the current best treatment for sun spots/brown spots, etc.

If you have any questions, please P.M. me...

Stay Cool and Take Care!! Elisabeth


----------



## pj03079 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for posting. Everything you told me was so informative. Just one more question....................Did your Derm put any numbing cream on your face before he lasered you?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pj03079* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for posting. Everything you told me was so informative. Just one more question....................Did your Derm put any numbing cream on your face before he lasered you?Thanks so much.

None whatsoever. He put this "cooling gel" stuff on their but I think it was more for glide and /or to conduct the refraxles (ok, not really a word) of light.No numbing creme whatever. But here in Europe, that would be considered terribly sissified...which is



. So, I would by all means, ask your derm for some if possible. I don't know if and or how this would effect the treatment, but I can't imagine it having any real influence whatever. So go fir it! Pain is also...



.


----------



## pj03079 (Sep 12, 2006)

That information was interesting. I am a big sissy so I am going to ask first about some numbing cream. I know what you mean that they put gel on, but I also think it is to make better contact on the skin (I think?). I really appreciate that you have taken the time to inform me of your experience. You sound like a really nice person.

Joy


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks, Joy! Best of Luck. Don't be too scared, the results are so worth it, and really the only thing that works. Yeah, I am a really nice person. I can also be a



, though , too. Y'know, pretty much like every person...



. LOL.


----------



## pj03079 (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for the inspiration. Telling me it is so worth it is what I needed to hear.

Joy


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pj03079* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the inspiration. Telling me it is so worth it is what I needed to hear.Joy

Oh, thank you! It's nice to know I can actually help somebody sometime. LOL.


----------



## cbabby (Aug 14, 2011)

@ Susanks1 But how much does it cost to get them removed and also does it scar ???


----------



## mikaelad (Feb 20, 2014)

I haven't had it done, but I know that laser skin treatments are often used to treat brown spots. I don't believe it hurts that much. You should check out IPL (intense pusled light). It's basically just flashing lights. Here's some info on IPL. Shouldn't hurt at all.


----------



## MarieKim (Jan 11, 2022)

I have 3 areas on my face with brown spots that have been there for years and get progressively worse with sun exposure. Can't even begin to tell you how many products I've tried (unsuccessfully). I've been using Dermalmd Skin Lightening Serum for several weeks now and have noticed a gradual lightening as I continue to use the product, but it hasn't changed much in the past week. I'm not giving up though. So far this skin lightening serum has done more than anything else I've tried.


----------

